# Cata und Spezialisierung



## Snowhawk (8. Dezember 2010)

Hi

Eine kleine Frage als Blutsegelpirat: Muss man jetzt in Cata immer noch spezialisieren um hochzuskillen oder kann man das auslassen?

Bei der Horde kann ich als Blutsegelpirat ja schlecht Gade in Tanaris oder nach Booty Bay ^^ Gibts da sonst ne Möglichkeit?

Es gab ja Gerüchte, dass dies jetzt gehen sollte...


----------



## kaepteniglo (8. Dezember 2010)

Die ganzen Spezialisierungen wurden doch mit 4.0 rausgepatcht. Oder trifft das mal wieder nicht auf Ingi zu?


----------



## Fremder123 (8. Dezember 2010)

Also ich bin Schmied und Schneider und trage auch NUR noch diese Bezeichnungen, da die Waffen- und Mondstoffspezialisierungen seit 4.0 in der Tat nicht mehr da sind. *heul*


----------



## Snowhawk (8. Dezember 2010)

Also vor Cata (6.12) musste man sich immer noch spezialisieren


----------



## Derulu (8. Dezember 2010)

Ingenieure und Alchemisten haben immer noch Spezialisierungen, Schneider, Lederer und Schmiede nicht mehr, da bei diesen Berufen die "Spezialisierung" nicht das war, was sich Blizzard darunter vorgestellt hat.


----------



## Nodoka (22. Dezember 2010)

Hmpf, riesen Probem... man konnte ja bisher am Dampfdruckpier das buch "Böse Wahrsagerei für Dummies" aufsuchen, dieses anklicken und so seine Spezialisierung wechseln...

Nun ist der Dampfdruckpier mit cata aber nichtmehr... nun die BIG QUESTION: wo ist das blöde Buch nun hin?!?!

Weiß einer wo es ist?


----------



## kaepteniglo (22. Dezember 2010)

Berufsspezialisierungen gibt es nicht mehr.


----------



## Nodoka (22. Dezember 2010)

doch, gibt es noch beim ingi, das ist ja das problem, ich kann nichts vom goblin ingi lehrer lernen... roter text: "benötigt goblin spezialisierung"

damn it was hat blizz da gemacht


----------



## kaepteniglo (22. Dezember 2010)

Hmm, ok, bei 2 Berufen gibt es die noch.

Laut wow-forum soll es die Hütte aber noch geben. http://eu.battle.net/wow/de/forum/topic/1302894789


----------



## Nodoka (22. Dezember 2010)

ah ok  danke, die ist nun etwas schlecht sichtbar wegen dem ganzen gewusel dort^^


----------



## Fedaykin (25. Dezember 2010)

Nodoka schrieb:


> ah ok  danke, die ist nun etwas schlecht sichtbar wegen dem ganzen gewusel dort^^



Das alles bringt leider nicht viel.

Ich war zu meinen Allianz-Zeiten noch Gnomeningenieur, wollte nun aber aufgrund eines Fraktionswechsels meine Spezialisierung ändern und machte mich nun auch auf den Weg zum Almanach.

Gesagt getan, ich konnte den Almanach anklicken (das war am 23. Dezember 2010) und konnte auch mittels einer Zahlung i.H.v. 150 Gold meine Spezialisierung verlernen. Leider ist mir, egal wie oft ich ihn anklicke, nicht möglich eine neue Spezialisierung zu erlernen.

Nun habe ich diesbezüglich ein Ticket geschrieben...mittlerweile sind es 4. Folgende Aussagen habe ich von unterschiedlichen GM erhalten:

1. Klicke bitte den Alamanach nochmal an -- habe ich gemacht, passiert nix
2. Lösche deinen WTF, Cache und Interface Ordner -- habe ich gemacht, passiert nix
3. Es gibt keine Spezialisierungen mehr -- ah, sehr gut, endlich jemand der mir weiterhelfen kann.

Nun soll es also keine Spezialisierungen mehr geben. Kein Problem....oh moment: ein Problem. Ich kann nämlich mittlerweile keinerlei Gegenstände benutzen, geschweige denn herstellen, welche eine Spezialisierung vorraussetzen!

Wie ihr seht, habe ich diesbezüglich nur Stress!


----------



## Rawhead (25. Dezember 2010)

ich häng meine Frage einfach mal hier dran 

wie siehts aus wenn man noch keine Spezialisierung hat,muß man diese Quest in Tanaris noch machen um Gobliningi zu werden ?

bzw ist dieses Buch nur aktiv wenn man von Gnomeningi zu Gobliningi wechseln will

danke schon mal


----------



## ofnadown (25. Dezember 2010)

stand das nicht letzens irgendwo, das man keine Spezialisierung mehr lernen kann bzw muß

*
*


----------



## Rawhead (25. Dezember 2010)

dachte ich auch,nur in Dala stehn Goblin- und Gnomlehrer noch da,kann aber bei beiden keine Rezepte lernen,und beim normalen Ingilehrer gibts die auch nich

offensichtlich gibts das wie hier schon geschrieben wurde nur für ausgwählte Berufe,das man keine Spezi mehr brauch


----------



## Celissa (27. Dezember 2010)

also ich hab auch erfahren das ab cata ja keine spezie mehr geben sollte ...
so bin ich gestern abend gegen 21 uhr hin nach tanaris im häuschen rein verlernt...
als ich verlernt habe war meine gnom spezie alles weg im buch...
als ich dann das andere was ich ja haben wollte goblin da erlernt habe ...
nach tanaris zum lehrer hin ... siehe da ich kann jetzt beide spezie :-)
alle 2 haustiere mit samt anderen dingen 
ach ja 150 g musste ich aber trotzdem noch zahlen beim verlernen...


----------

